# New Cancer Study Results



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> Here’s the link to a study that was just released identifying genes involved in cancer in dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Golden Retriever, Luke, died of hemophagocytic histiocytic sarcoma in August of 2019. I believe there are three subtypes and Luke had the worst kind. They treated him with lomustine and doxorubicin. He lived four fairly good months (mostly happy, traveling, swimming) with two rough spots. It’s a horrific disease. It’s when I learned it’s a cancer that occurs often in Bernese Mountain Dogs.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. My girl died last year of histiocytic sarcoma, although I don’t know which variation.

Here’s a link to the very interesting study: Identification of common predisposing loci to hematopoietic cancers in four dog breeds

Humans has the same type of cancer as dogs and the same genes effect it.


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

In 2008, my golden male, Liam, died of Splenic Histiocytic Sarcoma at 10 years old. I had never heard of it before and at that time was told it was a cancer predominantly found in Bernese Mountain Dogs. Then in 2014, my golden female, Kylie, died of the same thing when she was close to 13 yrs. old. Liam and Kylie were distantly related. 

Liam - Pedigree: Am CH Sherwood's Tullamore Dew CDX JH NAP NJP WC VCX CGC OS
Kylie - Pedigree: Am. CH. Runnymede Miss America CGC

It seems nowadays more and more goldens are dying from it. 😥


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

diane0905 said:


> My Golden Retriever, Luke, died of hemophagocytic histiocytic sarcoma in August of 2019. I believe there are three subtypes and Luke had the worst kind. They treated him with lomustine and doxorubicin. He lived four fairly good months (mostly happy, traveling, swimming) with two rough spots. It’s a horrific disease. It’s when I learned it’s a cancer that occurs often in Bernese Mountain Dogs.


I’m so sorry 😞


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> Thanks for sharing. My girl died last year of histiocytic sarcoma, although I don’t know which variation.
> 
> Here’s a link to the very interesting study: Identification of common predisposing loci to hematopoietic cancers in four dog breeds
> 
> Humans has the same type of cancer as dogs and the same genes effect it.


I’m sorry 😔. My boy died last year as well - but of Hemangiosarcoma. He did also have Lymphoma before then. And cutaneous Hemangiosarcoma before that!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

kjengold said:


> In 2008, my golden male, Liam, died of Splenic Histiocytic Sarcoma at 10 years old. I had never heard of it before and at that time was told it was a cancer predominantly found in Bernese Mountain Dogs. Then in 2014, my golden female, Kylie, died of the same thing when she was close to 13 yrs. old. Liam and Kylie were distantly related.


Wow! That’s quite the coincidence if it’s not clearly heritable!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

All the show dogs in North America go back to 6 dogs in the 1970’s. All 6 were closely related. As in father, son, brother, uncle, you get the idea. Now you can see what a pickle this has put us in.
My girl that died was also a show dog.https://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=520329


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> All the show dogs in North America go back to 6 dogs in the 1970’s. All 6 were closely related. As in father, son, brother, uncle, you get the idea. Now you can see what a pickle this has put us in.
> My girl that died was also a show dog.https://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=520329


My boy also had GR uveitis. My Opthamologist blames Goldrush dogs 🤷‍♀️. Not sure how accurate that is since I also heard that is more common in the PNW.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Nobody knows how many have PU. There is no definitive test for it. And there is no way to report it on OFA. And there's no way to say it on k9data, instead you put it in the notes.


----------

